# ipad review



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Saw an interview on Rachel Maddow with the writer of this blog, so I looked it up. The reviewer says it's sensual. I think that may be taking it too far, but I'm sure it's a pleasure to use the ipad. Also saw David Letterman using it on his show last night.

http://www.boingboing.net/2010/03/31/a-first-look-at-ipad.html

Looking forward to kindleboard ipad owners' reviews.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> ...Also saw David Letterman using it on his show last night....


I liked the way it suddenly rebooted itself in the middle of his little demo.  (To be fair, it may have been user error, but I still thought it was funny.)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I liked the way it suddenly rebooted itself in the middle of his little demo.  (To be fair, it may have been user error, but I still thought it was funny.)


Yes, and I kept seeing dust on it or marks from his fingerprints.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's mine
I made the 'tooken' tweet. It is just slang that my sister and I use. Okay, on to iPad comments

I really, really love this device. I watched an episode of Private Practice, tweeted, posted to my Facebook page, downloaded a couple of apps, read some email, posted to Kindleboards etc. With the exception of some trouble in the App store, the iPad is fast, the graphics are great and it does all it was advertised to do. With the exception of ebooks. 

I opened the same book on the iPad and on my Kindle. After some brightness and font adjustments I got the iPad to a state where I felt I could read, but I just couldn't get comfortable. The sepia (that I use on my iPhone) was too brown on the bigger screen and the black and white just seemed too---crisp? Too white? I'm not sure, but after 1/2 hour I couldn't take it anymore. 

I have since read that some folks feel that the text on the iPad is superior to the Kindle, but I can't agree. The backlight is to backlit .  The Kindle app is nice. Anyone who was impressed by the sorry LCD screen (IMO) on the nook should take a look. But, for me, eInk is the way to go for now. Also the iPad is way too heavy for me to use reading one-handed. It's a device you have to rest one your lap. And I don't have any physical limitations.  

What I did like better on the iPad is books in color, magazines and the newspaper w color. I plan on using the Dr Seuss ABC books app with my grandson on a regular basis. If Amazon comes out with a color Kindle, I imagine that I would give up any reading on the iPad altogether for items in color, backlit just doesn't do it for me. But for everything else, the iPad is all it was cracked up to be.


My Kindle is Fred, my iPhone is Wilma and my new iPad will be Barney.  I'll be taking it with me everywhere-just like I do my Kindle. Thank goodness I just got a huge purse!


----------

